# Went Back To DirecTV - Terrible Decision!



## Dood (Mar 16, 2006)

I should have known better. I had been a DirecTV customer before, for 5 years. I switched to Dish Network and was happy, but got an "offer you can't refuse" from DirecTV. 

I am now stuck with the exact same crappy DVRs that made me leave in the first place. Slow.... Slow.... Slow..... Changing channels, moving between menus....

I delete a program from the menu and it can take 12-15 seconds to return to the previous menu.

Amazing how time does not heal old wounds. In fact, I think their DVRs are worse now than when I left 5 years ago.

Now it looks like I will have to pay $300 to get out of my contract (I have 16 months left) This is what happens when you go sniffing the grass on the other side.

Me is dumb.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

To each his own. Sorry it didn't work out for you.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Dood said:


> I should have known better. I had been a DirecTV customer before, for 5 years. I switched to Dish Network and was happy, but got an "offer you can't refuse" from DirecTV.
> 
> I am now stuck with the exact same crappy DVRs that made me leave in the first place. Slow.... Slow.... Slow..... Changing channels, moving between menus....
> 
> ...


May I ask which DVR you have? 12-15 seconds is way too long. I have three DVRs, all different models, and I don't have to wait more than 3-5 seconds to go from deleting a program to returning to the Playlist. IMHO, 12-15 seconds is abnormally long. Has it been that way since you got the DVRs or is this something that started recently?

Mike


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Amen - The only D* DVR that took that long was my oooold HR10-250.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm afraid I can't relate to any of the points you make. I have three HR24 DVRs and Whole Home DVR, and I find the DVRs to be much more responsive than the older model DVRs.

My channel changing is two to three seconds, and the the new GUI is fast on my boxes. Deleting a recorded event takes about 5 seconds.

I can't help feeling that you have some kind of local issue.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

studechip said:


> To each his own. Sorry it didn't work out for you.


+1......Maybe DISH's "Big Mike McCaffery"" will buy out the OP's contract if he returns.


----------



## drill (Jun 28, 2006)

Really? I have an HR20, and two HR22's. ALL of them exhibit this exact same problem. If I am watching a recorded program and get to the end of it, the delete or keep window pops up. If I delete it, it will take at least 15 seconds before the receiver will accept ANY cmd from the remote. i have tried both IR and RF, that doesn't matter. 

And it isn't just my receivers. I have a friend with DirectTV ... he has an HR20 and an HR23. same problem. so I don't believe it is my setup.

This dead-time-after-delete is different from the other slowness issues that the receivers have. they will all at times be non-responsive for 5-10 seconds randomly. and then at other times respond as normal. but even when they do respond "normally", I wouldn't call it fast. I would call it barely-acceptable slow. I have had several different direct HR* receivers over the past 5 or 6 years, and all of them have been barely-acceptable slow (never had an HR24 or HR34 though).

I miss the speed of the old Sony DirecTV receivers from the mid 90's. those things were FAST.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

From all the threads and users complaining about the 'speed' since the HDGUI that was supposed to 'speed' things up I think we're safe in assuming we are not alone.:lol:


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Pay the $300 and go back. It will be cheaper than staying with DTV for the rest of the contract won't it??


----------



## bobvick1983 (Mar 21, 2007)

I have none of these problems at all on any of my receivers, HR34, two HR24's and a HR21PRO. Even the HR21PRO is snappy with the HD GUI, for me anyway.


----------



## mattpex (Sep 4, 2008)

I have an HR22 and it is a complete dog. So slow to change channels, at times up 20 seconds to respond to remote input. The worst part is sometimes it works perfect, fast as a non dvr receiver.


----------



## Dood (Mar 16, 2006)

I have the HR21/200.

Let me also state I was VERY unhappy they gave me this POS to start with. I knew when they did the install last fall that this DVR was junk. I called them to request a better DVR and was told pretty much "you get what you get".

Someone mentioned taking the $300 hit as I was contemplating, and it may not be so bad on the bottom line because I would be saving $20 a month on programming going back to Dish Network.


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

HR22-100 here, when it is recording shows and you try to do other things, it will just stop responding at times, it is very frustrating, but not much you can do.

HR24 is much snappier, though not as much since the HD GUI, it was much quicker before.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

usnret said:


> Pay the $300 and go back. It will be cheaper than staying with DTV for the rest of the contract won't it??


Not cheaper if the Next National Release of Software finally fixes the problem and I have been assured by someone I Trust that they have finally got a handle on this problem.


----------



## AlanSaysYo (Aug 22, 2007)

Richierich said:


> Not cheaper if the Next National Release of Software finally fixes the problem and I have been assured by someone I Trust that they have finally got a handle on this problem.


Tell them to assure you of the release date and then tell us what it is. 

I also have a HR20 but am fortunate enough to have a responsive unit. My HR20 is faster than my HR23. I suppose there could be a correlation between responsiveness and the dinky size of the hard drive (but that doesn't explain why other HR20s are apparently so slow).


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

AlanSaysYo said:


> Tell them to assure you of the release date and then tell us what it is.


I asked him and he said "SOON"!!!


----------



## jimbo56 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm surprised as a new customer you were given old equipment. I thought that new installs were generally given the latest equipment, while the current customers are given refurbs as replacements for defective equipment. My understanding is that the HR24s are actually pretty responsive. Maybe if you threaten to cancel, retention can have one shipped to you (I'm assuming retention has greater latitude in determining what equipment will get sent).

I can say from my own experience how frustrating the slowness of the older DVRs is. Although I'm not crazy about my FiOS DVR (would much rather have DirecTV's GUI), I am happy with its lightning fast response compared to my old HR22.

Good luck.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I miss the Dish DVRs too... no idea how their current offerings are, however.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Dood, hang in there for now. Were you around when the HR20 was first introduced? I got mine a few months after that but still, for the first year and a half, regarding software updates, it was one step forward and two steps back. But every now and then there was a five steps forward update to the HR20. You could see the light at the end of the tunnel.

We are in a similar situation now. The HD GUI was a huge update. Fallout must be expected. If I was you, I'd give DirecTV a chance to see if they can figure this out, hanging around for not just this next planned update but the one after that.

I have a HR20-700 and a HR-23. While the HR-23 does get quirky at times, I just stop pressing buttons for a few seconds and once its operation returns, everything works at a leisurely pace. 

Other times my HR-23 is lightning quick working the Guide.

I wouldn't change right now. Think of your current situation as a marriage on the rocks. Divorces are messy and expensive. Sleeping on the couch for a few weeks is a lot cheaper.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I was just reading the Tivo forum, checking out the 4 tuner Elite. Seems they are having issues with that box as well, requiring people to unplug/replug the cablecard daily, losing channels, unauthorized channels in their package, inability to tune some channels that their Premiers and HD have no problems with.

I think sometimes it would just be better to hold these new boxes until they were ready for primetime.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

CoolGui said:


> I miss the Dish DVRs too... no idea how their current offerings are, however.


faster and better


----------



## Dood (Mar 16, 2006)

Richierich said:


> Not cheaper if the Next National Release of Software finally fixes the problem and I have been assured by someone I Trust that *they have finally got a handle on this problem*.


I have heard this for how many years now? Ever since they split with TIVO, their DVRs have been nothing but problems.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Richierich said:


> Not cheaper if the Next National Release of Software finally fixes the problem and I have been assured by someone I Trust that they have finally got a handle on this problem.


It would be nice if they'd at least admit that they have a problem and acknowledge they are working on a fix. They send out several messages to their receivers every week, why not send one about the software issues?

Right now they're pimping the new Premiere Protection Plan and the E-HD upgrade.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

mreposter said:


> It would be nice if they'd at least admit that they have a problem and acknowledge they are working on a fix. They send out several messages to their receivers every week, why not send one about the software issues?


Because their Competitors like Dish would make a lot of commercials stating that Dish is Better and Directv even admits it's DVRs aren't working very well.

I can assure you that from the President/CEO on down to Ellen Filipiak's Office of Customer Service and on down the Food Chain, they are all very much aware of the problem and I believe it will be finally fixed with the Next National Release.

I hope my source proves to be right as I would like my HR23-700s to function like my HR24-500 do.

I feel for all of you who are experiencing Sluggishness because I see it on my HR23s even though I don't use them on a Daily Basis but just as Backup DVRs for my other DVRs.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Richierich said:


> Because their Competitors like Dish would make a lot of commercials stating that Dish is Better and Directv even admits it's DVRs aren't working very well.
> 
> I can assure you that from the President/CEO on down to Ellen Filipiak's Office of Customer Service and on down the Food Chain, they are all very much aware of the problem and I believe it will be finally fixed with the Next National Release.
> 
> ...


I hope you're right about a fix&#8230; The sad thing is that DirecTV seems to have serious issues in engineering. Unless they correct the root cause of their engineering trouble the fix will likely be temporary. The next update after the 'fix' (if the fix ever comes) could start the process all over again. The 'slow' threads will take over DBSTALK again, people will say their DVRs are too slow others will say 'no problem with mine, you must have some other problem' etc. Maybe the current disaster is big enough to finally get someone in management to do something&#8230; I hope&#8230;

As for Dish using DirecTV's problems in marketing - Dish would have to be out of their minds not too! A quick video of a DirecTV user trying to change the channel on a DirecTV DVR finally giving up and throwing the remote at their TV should do it. They could do side-by-side speed comparisons just scrolling through the menus and guide. I think a side-by-side speed comparison may just convince DirecTV users that thought the speed inconsistency of their receivers was 'normal' to think again&#8230;.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Mike Greer said:


> I hope you're right about a fix&#8230; The sad thing is that DirecTV seems to have serious issues in engineering. Unless they correct the root cause of their engineering trouble the fix will likely be temporary. The next update after the 'fix' (if the fix ever comes) could start the process all over again. The 'slow' threads will take over DBSTALK again, people will say their DVRs are too slow others will say 'no problem with mine, you must have some other problem' etc. Maybe the current disaster is big enough to finally get someone in management to do something&#8230; I hope&#8230;


I just hope because of all of the problem reporting that Directv doesn't Rush out this Fix and then cause other problems because it isn't being Fully Tested on all Platforms possible.


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

Mike Greer said:


> As for Dish using DirecTV's problems in marketing - Dish would have to be out of their minds not too! A quick video of a DirecTV user trying to change the channel on a DirecTV DVR finally giving up and throwing the remote at their TV should do it. *They could do side-by-side speed comparisons just scrolling through the menus and guide.* I think a side-by-side speed comparison may just convince DirecTV users that thought the speed inconsistency of their receivers was 'normal' to think again&#8230;.


Maybe someone should email Dish with this idea....


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

242424 said:


> Maybe someone should email Dish with this idea....


I don't think Ellen Filipiak would Appreciate that Idea!!! :lol:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

They're already running daytime commercials touting the Hopper as the fastest DVR in the satellite television industry.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> They're already running daytime commercials touting the Hopper as the fastest DVR in the satellite television industry.


I'm sure DirecTV is happy that is all they are doing. Showing the two side-by-side would really show just how painful it can be to use DirecTV DVRs.:eek2:

It would be rather embarrassing to have Dish show a split screen with an HR on one side and any Dish DVR on the other. Just go from power off to the guide to setting a recording 9 days in the future. Then showing changing to some random channel and then advancing using the channel up button&#8230;.

For people that don't have either service it would be obvious&#8230; For people that have DirecTV and have struggled for years with the HR series it may just be enough of an eye opener to have them move&#8230;.

Too bad they'd have to have a 20 minute commercial just to show how long it takes to boot up a DirecTV DVR. Maybe they could use time-lapse to show what happens when you have to restart to make your HR respond again.:nono:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Mike Greer said:


> I'm sure DirecTV is happy that is all they are doing. Showing the two side-by-side would really show just how painful it can be to use DirecTV DVRs.:eek2:
> 
> It would be rather embarrassing to have Dish show a split screen with an HR on one side and any Dish DVR on the other. Just go from power off to the guide to setting a recording 9 days in the future. Then showing changing to some random channel and then advancing using the channel up button&#8230;.


This is why I believe that Directv has this Problem on a Front Burner and will Solve the Problem Very Soon!!!

Part of the reason my 5 HR24-500s all work Fast is in my opnion they have a Faster CPU, More RAM along with a Fast 7200 RPM Hard Drive with a larger Cache.

All of these things I believe help my situation along with the fact that I don't use DoublePlay (because it Slowed down my DVR) or Apps but I do Love and Use MRV (WHDVR Service).


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Richierich said:


> This is why I believe that Directv has this Problem on a Front Burner and will Solve the Problem Very Soon!!!
> 
> Part of the reason my 5 HR24-500s all work Fast is in my opnion they have a Faster CPU, More RAM along with a Fast 7200 RPM Hard Drive with a larger Cache.
> 
> All of these things I believe help my situation along with the fact that I don't use DoublePlay (because it Slowed down my DVR) or Apps but I do Love and Use MRV (WHDVR Service).


Let's hope the fix comes soon and they make whatever changes are needed in the way they do updates to make it permanent! I'm not sure even the DirecTV die-hards can take more of DirecTV's update roulette!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Mike Greer said:


> Let's hope the fix comes soon and they make whatever changes are needed in the way they do updates to make it permanent! I'm not sure even the DirecTV die-hards can take more of DirecTV's update roulette!


I personally know they Monitor this DBSTALK more closely than a lot of people think particularly in a critical situation like this and I can assure you that Directv is Very Aware of the Problems and are working hard to fix it without causing additional problems.

The hard part is working with older platforms that don't have enough CPU and RAM to keep up with everything being thrown at it. Also, I believe the hard drives are inadequate and need more Cache and faster RPM Speed.

If I was Directv I would give us the Option to Disable Features that we don't want or use that might be slowing this Puppy down.

The reason I quit using DoublePlay was that I was 100% sure that it was Slowing down my DVR and I really didn't need to use it so I quit in order to have more Speed.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> They're already running daytime commercials touting the Hopper as the fastest DVR in the satellite television industry.


See this is the problem between the two... Dish Network would rather introduce new features and limit them to the latest and greatest DVR in order to get you to buy the latest, whereas DirecTV runs into problems now and again because they try to get new features out to the most receivers as possible to be backward compatible.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Richierich said:


> Not cheaper if the Next National Release of Software finally fixes the problem and I have been assured by someone I Trust that they have finally got a handle on this problem.


Do they also work for the government and promise they are only here "to help you"?


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

Dood said:


> I have heard this for how many years now? Ever since they split with TIVO, their DVRs have been nothing but problems.


its a shame you didn't get the HR24. i had the HR21 and it was POS. have you called them to see if they would consider exchanging your 21 for a 24? i know the chances are slim but couldn't hurt to ask. the HR24 has helped me forget back when i had the vip622 with dish. the 24 is their best DVR IMO. i have the HR34 but the software needs work. hope you find a solution that's best for you


----------



## jappleboy (Apr 2, 2010)

How did you get an HR21mOST dvr coming out now are the HR24 and in some case if you ask HR34.I think someone made someone mad


----------



## bobvick1983 (Mar 21, 2007)

"dirtyblueshirt" said:


> See this is the problem between the two... Dish Network would rather introduce new features and limit them to the latest and greatest DVR in order to get you to buy the latest, whereas DirecTV runs into problems now and again because they try to get new features out to the most receivers as possible to be backward compatible.


I believe the reason they do this is to help out the bottom line of their sister company, Echostar that manufactures the Dish equipment. Dish accounts for around 80-85% of Echostar set top sales. Since DirecTv has no vested interest in any of it's hardware vendors, they tend to work with the equipment they have out in the field. I am certainly no engineer, but I would venture to guess that had Dish wanted to, and been in DirecTv's position regarding hardware vendors, the ViP series receivers and DVR's would have been capable of having a MRV type system implemented without having to introduce a whole new hardware solution ( the Hopper and Joey).


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

I have a HR34 and it's crazy slow. Especially when compared to the Dish VIP722 I used to have.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

Richierich said:


> This is why I believe that Directv has this Problem on a Front Burner and will Solve the Problem Very Soon!!!
> 
> Part of the reason my 5 HR24-500s all work Fast is in my opnion they have a Faster CPU, More RAM along with a Fast 7200 RPM Hard Drive with a larger Cache.
> 
> All of these things I believe help my situation along with the fact that I don't use DoublePlay (because it Slowed down my DVR) or Apps but I do Love and Use MRV (WHDVR Service).


directv has this problem on a FRONT BURNER,it just happens that its on a SLOW BURNER

Gear
Epson 8350
130" screen
Onkyo 809 AVR
PS3 160 GB
Outlaw LFM-1 EX SUB
Panasonic 3D Bluray player
XBOX 360
Ascend Acoustics speakers
Hoppers,Joey


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

archer75 said:


> I have a HR34 and it's crazy slow. Especially when compared to the Dish VIP722 I used to have.


your HD34 is now crazy crazy crazy slow compared to the Hopper:hurah:

Gear
Epson 8350
130" screen
Onkyo 809 AVR
PS3 160 GB
Outlaw LFM-1 EX SUB
Panasonic 3D Bluray player
XBOX 360
Ascend Acoustics speakers
Hoppers,Joey


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The hardware is there, it's just a matter of tweaking the software. I wonder how it would act comparable to the Hopper with a nightly reboot...


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> The hardware is there, it's just a matter of tweaking the software. I wonder how it would act comparable to the Hopper with a nightly reboot...


Before I bought my HR24-500s I tried rebooting my HR22s every morning - may have improved just a touch but still painfully slow to do anything....


----------



## charlie460 (Sep 12, 2009)

I have absolutely no speed complaints with my HR24, H23, or H24.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

jappleboy said:


> How did you get an HR21mOST dvr coming out now are the HR24 and in some case if you ask HR34.I think someone made someone mad


I think you are only Guaranteed an HR24 if you want MRV (WHDVR Service) and the HD Package.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

He must have had the last install on the last day of the month before the shipment came in to get an HR21. The DOOD doesn't have bad luck, he has no luck at all.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> The hardware is there, it's just a matter of tweaking the software.


That's all it has ever been. Most DVRs of a particular vintage use essentially the same low-level DVR hardware.

Sometimes tweaking isn't enough. Sometimes you have to admit that things (I'm thinking of the database engine DIRECTV is using) just aren't up to the task and have to be replaced. DIRECTV has demonstrated a decided unwillingness to make such fundamental design changes even though it would almost surely improve customer's experiences and extend the useful lifetime of their very large fleet of leased equipment.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> Before I bought my HR24-500s I tried rebooting my HR22s every morning - may have improved just a touch but still painfully slow to do anything....


For some reason, when someone says that Dish boxes don't have problems etc, I start to ask if they'd have the same luck without the nightly reboots that Dish does. Not really sure why


----------



## Podkayne (Nov 1, 2007)

Yet another "My HR 2x-xxx DVR is double-pig-dog slow!!" thread.

75 days and counting for me!! Please, fix the DVR that you broke, DTV!


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> For some reason, when someone says that Dish boxes don't have problems etc, I start to ask if they'd have the same luck without the nightly reboots that Dish does. Not really sure why


I didn't claim Dish DVRs have no problems..... They do.

But even with a problem here and there they were not an issue when I had Dish. So much that when I switched to DirecTV I was in shock!

The performace or lack thereof in DirecTV DVRs jumps out and smacks me in the face every time I pick up the remote! Thank god I don't use the HR22s anymore.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> I didn't claim Dish DVRs have no problems..... They do.
> 
> But even with a problem here and there they were not an issue when I had Dish. So much that when I switched to DirecTV I was in shock!
> 
> The performace or lack thereof in DirecTV DVRs jumps out and smacks me in the face every time I pick up the remote! Thank god I don't use the HR22s anymore.


I was actually more referring to Domingos. I'd actually just seen a post on the Dish side where he responded to a question about the nightly reboot. Though I'm sure he knows they have problems as well. It's just a matter of who has the issues you can deal with or not run into.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> I was actually more referring to Domingos. I'd actually just seen a post on the Dish side where he responded to a question about the nightly reboot. Though I'm sure he knows they have problems as well. It's just a matter of who has the issues you can deal with or not run into.


if they have problems speed is not one of them


----------



## AlanSaysYo (Aug 22, 2007)

harsh said:


> That's all it has ever been. Most DVRs of a particular vintage use essentially the same low-level DVR hardware.
> 
> Sometimes tweaking isn't enough. Sometimes you have to admit that things (I'm thinking of the database engine DIRECTV is using) just aren't up to the task and have to be replaced. DIRECTV has demonstrated a decided unwillingness to make such fundamental design changes even though it would almost surely improve customer's experiences and extend the useful lifetime of their very large fleet of leased equipment.


I certainly don't have any insight into DirecTV's inner workings, but I have to assume that despite their technical issues with DVR software/firmware/whateveryouwanttocallitware to this point, they know what their limitations are, and it's been a business decision not to address those limitations by rewriting from scratch. My hunch is that the business end is looking to recoup the costs of starting from scratch the first time when they split with Tivo, and they were faced with developing their own product. I can't imagine what an uphill climb that must have been, or how much it cost them. Getting extra mileage out of such an expensive project could sway them to stay the course and tweak what they already have instead of making the fundamental changes we would hope for. I'm open to correction from anyone if I'm off-base on this.

All of that is really just a long explanation for saying that I don't expect any changes along those lines until the next truly new iteration of their hardware, and who knows when that might be.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

AlanSaysYo said:


> All of that is really just a long explanation for saying that I don't expect any changes along those lines until the next truly new iteration of their hardware, and who knows when that might be.


As most changes in the last six years have been incremental, it doesn't seem likely that they're interested in an overhaul.

Marketing is writing checks that Engineering couldn't have envisioned.

I was reading one of the not-so-popular sites the other day and someone noted that they would trade all the Media Center, Widgets and Pandora felgercarb for a responsive DVR. Why does this sound so unthinkable?

Creeping featuritis is when development of gadgets and geegaws trumps getting the basics down.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

harsh said:


> Creeping featuritis is when development of gadgets and geegaws trumps getting the basics down.


Fancy Features and Enhancements should Never Trump the Functional Value of Basic Fundamentals Working Properly.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Richierich said:


> Fancy Features and Enhancements should Never Trump the Functional Value of Basic Fundamentals Working Properly.


The best version was what was on my HR24 when I bought it. Its gotten considerably worse each release since then.

Its a shame we dont have the option to "skip updates" if we are happy with the unit.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Davenlr said:


> The best version was what was on my HR24 when I bought it. Its gotten considerably worse each release since then.
> 
> Its a shame we dont have the option to "skip updates" if we are happy with the unit.


Yes they are making this poor Puppy do more than it was ever intended to do just so Marketing can say Directv is Better than Dish and has More Bells and Whistles!!!

Cut it out and make the Basic Fundamentals work as they should or give everyone HR24s.


----------



## sacflies (Apr 10, 2012)

charlie460 said:


> I have absolutely no speed complaints with my HR24, H23, or H24.


You should go to Vegas and bet it all.


----------



## ds2992 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have worked as a sales rep for dtv on the retail side and I have worked for dtv on the hsp side as an installer. If you buy dtv from a retailer you are guaranteed new equipment as they only get new equipment. If you buy dtv from the phone or from centurylink or other phone internet provider or best buy or costco or whatnot you are 50/50 getting used refurbished equipment. The only good dvrs that dtv has are hr 24's and 34's and r16's. Any silver box is crap and any model before 24's are crap for speed. They have smaller processors. One option for you if you have a slow box is call for a service call and say your box is not working it resets itself every hour or so, as well make sure you say you want a tech to install it as you are totally incompetent to do it yourself. this way you will have a tech who will probably have a new hr 24 or r16 to swap out your POS earlier model. If I ordered dtv and the tech didn't have the newest box for me i would send them away until they bring a new one. If you get some BS about "oh well sorry this is all we have so this is what we have to install" then cancel the order and call a local retailer as they will bring you new receivers. sometimes same day.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

domingos35 said:


> your HD34 is now crazy crazy crazy slow compared to the Hopper:hurah:
> 
> Gear
> Epson 8350
> ...


Every time I see a post by you, I have a vision of an old cartoon with a chihuahua biting on a mans pant leg. And no matter how hard the guy shakes his leg, the dog won't let go.

By the way, there is no such receiver as an HD34. And if you are trying to win the award for the signature that wastes the most real estate in a post, you win. :nono2:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> Every time I see a post by you, I have a vision of an old cartoon with a chihuahua biting on a mans pant leg. And no matter how hard the guy shakes his leg, the dog won't let go.
> 
> By the way, there is no such receiver as an HD34. And if you are trying to win the award for the signature that wastes the most real estate in a post, you win. :nono2:


Since these trolls won't stop (technically they're not breaking rules so they can't be banned), all we can do is follow the advice in my signature.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> Since these trolls won't stop (technically they're not breaking rules so they can't be banned), all we can do is follow the advice in my signature.


I tried that, but the dog still wouldn't let go!


----------



## Dood (Mar 16, 2006)

Richierich said:


> This is why I believe that Directv has this Problem on a Front Burner and will Solve the Problem Very Soon!!!





Richierich said:


> I personally know they Monitor this DBSTALK more closely than a lot of people think particularly in a critical situation like this and I can assure you that Directv is Very Aware of the Problems and are working hard to fix it without causing additional problems.


Sorry, but these comments seem like something from a corporate shill. You make it sound like these DVR problems are something new. Everyone knows - for fact - that these issues have magnified ever since they dumped the TIVO system and went on their own.

Anyone remember how bad the sound drops use to be? It took them over 6 months to address it. Once that was fixed, it then became a comedy of errors, fix one issue, create another.

Anyone can post "A fix is on the way, trust me I know!", but the problem is just like the "Little boy who cried wolf"....

I was the stupid one to be sucked into going back to DirecTV by their sales pitch, but NEVER again. I will take the early cancellation fee and move on - forever.

DirecTV could learn a LOT from Dish Network. In my 5 years with Dish, I had no problems with any of their DVRs. let me repeat that. I had NO problems with ANY of their DVRs.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Dood said:


> Sorry, but these comments seem like something from a corporate shill. You make it sound like these DVR problems are something new. Everyone knows - for fact - that these issues have magnified ever since they dumped the TIVO system and went on their own.
> 
> Anyone remember how bad the sound drops use to be? It took them over 6 months to address it. Once that was fixed, it then became a comedy of errors, fix one issue, create another.
> 
> ...


Hey Dood, sounds like its the best move for you. Once you lose faith in a company, you'll never be happy. Good luck!

For me, what HD channels I get are more important then any issues I had (other then my HR22 was failing). Now if I had some of the issues others are having, I might feel different.


----------



## MattScahum (Oct 27, 2010)

Dood said:


> Sorry, but these comments seem like something from a corporate shill. You make it sound like these DVR problems are something new. Everyone knows - for fact - that these issues have magnified ever since they dumped the TIVO system and went on their own.
> 
> Anyone remember how bad the sound drops use to be? It took them over 6 months to address it. Once that was fixed, it then became a comedy of errors, fix one issue, create another.
> 
> ...


Sounds like DirecTV is not for you based on what you value. The question I have is if you had major issues with the hardware before, and that was a huge part of why you left, then why would you accept a deal to come back to a company that doesn't have equipment that meets your expectations? That would be similar to myself leaving DirecTV and going to Dish or Time Warner, which lack the amount of programming that I watch and the teams in sports that I follow aren't available for me for watch on either of those providers. You could give them to me for free and I wouldn't take the offer because I would be unhappy. I know peoples bottom line monthly price is important, but I couldn't possibly sacrifice something important just to hit the bottom line. I'd bite the bullet and find something else that didn't hold as much importance to me and cut it out.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dood said:


> DirecTV could learn a LOT from Dish Network. In my 5 years with Dish, I had no problems with any of their DVRs. let me repeat that. I had NO problems with ANY of their DVRs.


There are millions of DIRECTV® subs who can say the same thing. They just aren't among the few hundred on this site who seem to have nothing but problems to write about.


----------



## Dood (Mar 16, 2006)

MattScahum said:


> Sounds like DirecTV is not for you based on what you value. The question I have is if you had major issues wit*h the hardware before, and that was a huge part of why you left, then why would you accept a deal to come back to a company that doesn't have equipment that meets your expectations?* That would be similar to myself leaving DirecTV and going to Dish or Time Warner, which lack the amount of programming that I watch and the teams in sports that I follow aren't available for me for watch on either of those providers. You could give them to me for free and I wouldn't take the offer because I would be unhappy. I know peoples bottom line monthly price is important, but I couldn't possibly sacrifice something important just to hit the bottom line. I'd bite the bullet and find something else that didn't hold as much importance to me and cut it out.


Why? Because I thought after 5 years of being away they would have made some kind of improvement. But instead, with my DVRs, they have actually taken several steps back.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Dood said:


> Why? Because I thought after 5 years of being away they would have made some kind of improvement. But instead, with my DVRs, they have actually taken several steps back.


I have to disagree that this statement. The current DVRs are way ahead of where they were five years.

When I got my HR20-700 there were plenty of issues with missed recordings, the live buffer flushing when watching recordings and the background tuner starting a recording, pinky, etc. I haven't seen any of those issues since '07.

I understand you're unhappy with your current hardware. I get that and you have every right to vent but if you're having these kinds of issues, *and more*, than there is something drastically wrong with your setup that needs to be fixed. You are probably experiencing some slow/sluggish response that others have reported with the UI but under no circumstances should you be having issues worse than what existed five years ago. Seriously, that would be abnormal and something that can probably be corrected.

What specifically is a step backward? Maybe we can figure out what is different about your setup that gives you more problems than you had five years ago.

Mike


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> There are millions of DIRECTV® subs who can say the same thing. They just aren't among the few hundred on this site who seem to have nothing but problems to write about.


The reason for that is because most come here looking for help. If someone can't help them resolve their issue, they get upset. So then each day they go to watch TV, they get the same frustrations. So I can't blame anyone for venting here or being upset with their current issues. Fortunately, I'm not having these issues.

The other thing to consider is people don't normally talk about how great their provider is, unless their looking to get a referral credit. And when someone has a bad experience, that's when they start telling people about a company. Like when I called AT&T yesterday to cancel DSL and reiterated before I hung up, that I want to keep my pots line. Well, today I have DSL and no pots line. If it worked out fine, I wouldn't have posted this. And I'm sure I will tell this story to others over the next few days.


----------



## APB101 (Sep 1, 2010)

Dood said:


> Now it looks like I will have to pay $300 to get out of my contract (I have 16 months left) This is what happens when you go sniffing the grass on the other side.
> 
> Me is dumb.


 Hey, it's only money! That $300 can be replaced. There are worse, costlier _mistakes_.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

Interesting. I switched to Verizon this past Friday to save money and thought it'd be a better fit. It's now the following Wednesday and a Directv technician is here as we speak reinstalling their lines and I'm reconnecting with them.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

zimm7778 said:


> Interesting. I switched to Verizon this past Friday to save money and thought it'd be a better fit. It's now the following Wednesday and a Directv technician is here as we speak reinstalling their lines and I'm reconnecting with them.


I stooped thinking about leaving D*at least two years ago. Why? because there's no place to go. Pricing is the only reason why i would leave but not for Commcrap ,Veirzon is not a option,no fiber in my area, Dish is ok but i like the programing i am getting.As far as equipment goes all you have to do is keep on calling them until their are sick of listening,they will evidently find a cure.

If and when i decide to leave i will just use the antenna and iptv.


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

Mike Bertelson said:


> I have to disagree that this statement. The current DVRs are way ahead of where they were five years.


The current DVR's may be faster but try getting one out of Directv. Who do you have to sleep with over there to get one? I upgraded two receivers last year and they sent me two HR21's. As long as they are still shipping out old hardware his grievances are justified.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Araxen said:


> The current DVR's may be faster but try getting one out of Directv. Who do you have to sleep with over there to get one? I upgraded two receivers last year and they sent me two HR21's. As long as they are still shipping out old hardware his grievances are justified.


His grievances may be justified but I have a four year old HR21-100 and and HR22-100 and neither of those DVRs take 15 seconds from delete to Playlist. That's abnormal.

However, his grievance is that the current DVRs have worse problems than what he had five years ago. In 2007 we had problems with missing recordings, flushing live buffers, freezing/rebooting receivers, etc. If he's having worse problems than what we had in early 2007, then I think there is something wrong with his current setup. Those kinds of issues are abnormal and I believe we may be able to help reduce some of his frustration.

Mike


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Mike Bertelson said:


> His grievances may be justified but I have a four year old HR21-100 and and HR22-100 and neither of those DVRs take 15 seconds from delete to Playlist. That's abnormal.
> 
> However, his grievance is that the current DVRs have worse problems than what he had five years ago. In 2007 we had problems with missing recordings, flushing live buffers, freezing/rebooting receivers, etc. If he's having worse problems than what we had in early 2007, then I think there is something wrong with his current setup. Those kinds of issues are abnormal and I believe we may be able to help reduce some of his frustration.
> 
> Mike


With the current release (not the one that came out today), it is not abnormal for it to take 15 seconds from delete to playlist. Does it happen every time? No. But there are major issues that can hardly be called abnormal.

For example, I posted earlier today that, yesterday, it took 15 seconds from the press of the "info" button for the info to come up. Today, it took 2. There are wide swings with simple tasks.

Hopefully the new release makes those issues truly abnormal.


----------



## MattScahum (Oct 27, 2010)

Dood said:


> Why? Because I thought after 5 years of being away they would have made some kind of improvement. But instead, with my DVRs, they have actually taken several steps back.


I would agree with Mike in the fact that I doubt they have taken a step back. Same problems? Sure, but saying the equipment took a step backwards is ridiculous. Also, seeing that you have been a member here for quite some time, I would assume that you would consult some members on here about issues with hardware before just assuming something has changed. It would be similar to being a member on a blog that talks about a restuarant you used to go to all the time, but because of terrible food and staffing you decided to go elsewhere. Being a member of that site, I would find it beneficial to find out if the food has taken a turn for the better and if the staff is nicer at present time.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

MattScahum said:


> I would agree with Mike in the fact that I doubt they have taken a step back.


HR20 good.
HR21 step back
HR22 staying back
HR23 dont know why they bothered
SWM/MRV step forward
HR24 FINALLY, step forward past HR20
HDGUI, opps, step backwards (slower and no added screen info to show for it)
HR34 Step forward? Jury is still out. Was faster when I bought it than it is now.

It seems every time they have it nailed, they change something to keep up with DISH or other competitors and render a perfectly happy customer dissatisfied. Now they are screwing with the remotes. What is next?


----------



## Dood (Mar 16, 2006)

Does it really matter where these DVRs stand now as compared to a few years ago when the fact is they are still buggy, slow and plodding? Does it matter this or that problem is not as much of an issue now as compared to several years ago when there are STILL some kind of issues?

The fact is DirecTV's DVR's are crap. They have ALWAYS been crap.

Why should I ever believe they will be anything other than crap? They seem to fix one problem/issue and create another. Why is this? 

The new HD UI was suppose to fix everything (How many times have we heard "the fix is on the way"?) but for me the new UI has bogged my system down to a crawl.

My Son-in-Law just got DirecTV installed a few months ago. I told him NOT to, but he did it anyway. He is so pissed off because his system is slower than my POS.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Dood said:


> Does it really matter where these DVRs stand now as compared to a few years ago when the fact is they are still buggy, slow and plodding? Does it matter this or that problem is not as much of an issue now as compared to several years ago when there are STILL some kind of issues?


Actually, it does matter quite a bit. You stated that instead of improving over the last five years, they "have actually taken several steps back". That's not correct as there have been many improvements in functionality and performance since '07.

My point is that if you actually having more problems than your original HR20-700 then there's a problem that we may be able help with. I just timed my HR21-100 from delete to Playlist and it took 3.7 seconds. My HR22 does it in under five seconds also; which is why I was thinking there was something else wrong with your system. It's should not take fifteen seconds to complete that task.



> The fact is DirecTV's DVR's are crap. They have ALWAYS been crap.
> 
> Why should I ever believe they will be anything other than crap? They seem to fix one problem/issue and create another. Why is this?
> 
> ...


However, if you're not looking for troubleshooting and you just want to rant that's ok too. I was just trying to help. 

Out of curiosity, which DVR(s) do you and your son-in-law have?

Mike


----------



## MarkG21 (Jan 4, 2010)

I happily paid $200 for my HR24 2 years ago and and have absolutely no frustrations at all. I believe in that you get what you pay for. I'd rather guarantee what I get than rather what someone will give me.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Dood said:


> Sorry, but these comments seem like something from a corporate shill.
> 
> DirecTV could learn a LOT from Dish Network. In my 5 years with Dish, I had no problems with any of their DVRs. let me repeat that. I had NO problems with ANY of their DVRs.


Well, if I work for Directv I wish they would hurry up and send me a Pay Check. :lol:

I have Absolutely No Problems Whatsoever with my 5 Owned HR24-500s either. 

I do experience Sluggisness or Slowness with my 2 HR23-700s but not as much as many report here and I don't use them on a Daily Basis just as Backup DVRs in case a hard drive goes out on another DVR I still have my Recordings on my Backup DVR.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

domingos35 said:


> directv has this problem on a FRONT BURNER,it just happens that its on a SLOW BURNER


And just why is a Dish Customer so interested in Directv and their Problems unless perhaps you work for Dish and are just here to Bash Directv?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

studechip said:


> To each his own. Sorry it didn't work out for you.


I agree.

Every service isn't right for every person (no matter which one is selected), which is why there isn't one single service provider.

Similar to Rich...I don't work for nor have ever worked for DirecTV, but have been a long-time satisfied client. I've used almost every new product and service they have offered over the past 15 years.

The fact is that folks with any negative experiences tend to post those, in contrast to folks taking the time to say things are going great. Such is the world of online posting.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Dood said:


> I was the stupid one to be sucked into going back to DirecTV by their sales pitch, but NEVER again. I will take the early cancellation fee and move on - forever.
> 
> DirecTV could learn a LOT from Dish Network. In my 5 years with Dish, I had no problems with any of their DVRs. let me repeat that. I had NO problems with ANY of their DVRs.


Why did you Start the Following Thread?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1513746&postcount=1

"I was a D* customer for 8 years. When I decided to upgrade my TV to HD I thought D* would work with me by cutting some kind of deal. After at least 4 calls, they would offer no discount. So I got pissed and went to E*. This was about 5 months ago.

I have never been too impressed with the E* setup. I simply hate the way the E* tuners feed two rooms. It is a pain when you have to switch from single mode to dual mode or vice-versa."

Seems like you like to jump around trying to save a buck or two but got burned by doing it.

Didn't seem like you liked Dish's Equipment either by your own words. :lol:


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

*No service is right for every one. 
Any service is wrong for some one.
For some, there is no acceptable service.​*
You can carve that in stone, cast it in bronze, drop it in your time capsules, 'cause it ain't gonna change.


----------



## Reaper (Jul 31, 2008)

drill said:


> I miss the speed of the old Sony DirecTV receivers from the mid 90's. those things were FAST.


+1

I miss the halcyon days when one could buy a Sony or RCA UltimateTV DVR for DIRECTV. Now THAT was a great DVR.

The HR series of DVRs are crap IMHO, and that's one of the reasons that I don't plan on ever going back to DIRECTV.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I agree.
> 
> Every service isn't right for every person (no matter which one is selected), which is why there isn't one single service provider.
> 
> ...


As I posted before I have two HR24-500s. Last Thursday my oldest receiver began having issues (slow response to commands, menu freeze ups). I waited a few days to see if it would clear up. When it didn't I called DirecTV. They told me they are aware of the issues people are having with their receivers and are working on it. They instructed me to set Scrolling Effects to off, clear the NVRAM, and do two resets in thirty minutes, followed with a a Send Report. Issues have been corrected and receiver is back to performing normally with the receiver still set to Native on. I'm posting this to show there are also positive endings with receiver issues and not just negative endings as some would have us believe.


----------



## Dood (Mar 16, 2006)

Richierich said:


> Why did you Start the Following Thread?
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1513746&postcount=1
> 
> ...


Not so Ritchie boy. I had no problems with the DVR, I just didn't like the whole home the way it was set up. HD had just arrived and I was a long time customer and DirecTV didn't want to offer me ANYTHING to help me switch over to HD. My whole point is that the DirecTV DVRs are crap.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Dood said:


> Not so Ritchie boy. I had no problems with the DVR, I just didn't like the whole home the way it was set up. HD had just arrived and I was a long time customer and DirecTV didn't want to offer me ANYTHING to help me switch over to HD. My whole point is that the DirecTV DVRs are crap.


You,ve been venting for "four" days. Your starting to sound like a woman scorned.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Richierich said:


> It is a pain when you have to switch from single mode to dual mode or vice-versa."


You only need to do that to avail yourself of a feature (PIP) that the DIRECTV Plus HD DVR doesn't offer.

Kind of like saying you don't want a car that can run on E85 because you'd have to fill it with E85 to use the feature.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Reaper said:


> The HR series of DVRs are crap IMHO, and that's one of the reasons that I don't plan on ever going back to DIRECTV.


Then why troll...I mean...continue to participate in DirecTV discussions?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Laxguy said:


> You can carve that in stone, cast it in bronze, drop it in your time capsules, 'cause it ain't gonna change.


On the other hand, some will defend their grass as golden while others acknowledge that golden grass is, in actuality, dead grass.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Then why troll...I mean...continue to participate in DirecTV discussions?


I see you notice that too. To me the meaning is clear. They spend hours posting on DirecTV threads because they arn't all that pleased with DISH.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> Then why troll...I mean...continue to participate in DirecTV discussions?


Because as long as the keepers of the faith continue to respond, they won't go away.

I seem to recall that somebody's tag line mentions something about this.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Dood said:


> Sorry, but these comments seem like something from a corporate shill. You make it sound like these DVR problems are something new. Everyone knows - for fact - that these issues have magnified ever since they dumped the TIVO system and went on their own.
> 
> Anyone remember how bad the sound drops use to be? It took them over 6 months to address it. Once that was fixed, it then became a comedy of errors, fix one issue, create another.
> 
> ...


You do realize anyone can search your posts and see if you've ever posted about having problems with Dish DVRs?

If this thread is going to keep being nothing but a bunch of bickering then I'm going to close it. I'll give it a little more time so if this is to becomae a constructive discussion I suggest we get to it.

Mike


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> I see you notice that too. To me the meaning is clear. They spend hours posting on DirecTV threads because they arn't all that pleased with DISH.


I follow both sides here & notice hardly any posts in the Dish side from DirecTV folks outright bashing and complaining about Dish. Yet the same group of 4-5 continue to troll here. I respect & understand users sharing their opinion in topics regarding switching, but that's about it.

All we can do is follow the advice in my signature & hope.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Dood said:


> DirecTV could learn a LOT from Dish Network. In my 5 years with Dish, I had no problems with any of their DVRs. let me repeat that. I had NO problems with ANY of their DVRs.


Learn a lot? Really? LOL.
And in that same 5 year period, my in-laws are on their 5th Dish DVR. Not 1, not 2, not 3, not 4 but FIVE. That, by definition, is total crap. I won't even go into the other components (switches, cables, the actual dish, etc.) they've had to replace.

My two HR20's (original 700's), slow at times, still work.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> I follow both sides here & notice hardly any posts in the Dish side from DirecTV folks outright bashing and complaining about Dish. Yet the same group of 4-5 continue to troll here. I respect & understand users sharing their opinion in topics regarding switching, but that's about it.
> 
> All we can do is follow the advice in my signature & hope.


Right on cue. :lol:


harsh said:


> Because as long as the keepers of the faith continue to respond, they won't go away.
> 
> I seem to recall that somebody's tag line mentions something about this.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> You only need to do that to avail yourself of a feature (PIP) that the DIRECTV Plus HD DVR doesn't offer.


Probably for the same reason most HDTV manufacturers poo-poo it as having a very small niche market.

I recall seeing 3 HDTVs at CES this year (out of hundreds seen there) that offered PIP.

I have an even better question...*why would any Dish subscriber have 80% of their posts in DirecTV threads* (unless they had ulterior motives for being there)? Rhetorial question...the answer is simple.

This thread is a farce from the get go...only fueled further by fodder of the same nature. If this thread was a horse, it would already be put out of its misery. :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Dood said:


> ...In my 5 years with Dish, I had no problems with any of their DVRs. let me repeat that. I had NO problems with ANY of their DVRs.


Really? You sure??? 



Dood said:


> I just had 2 VIP612 receivers installed in two secondary bedrooms. I have noticed that both are painfully slow in changing channels. It seems to take about 4 or 5 seconds.
> 
> Is this normal? Is there a fix?
> 
> Thanks





Dood said:


> A couple things are happening. The receiver is 2.5 years old.
> 
> 1. Sometimes its recordings are pixilated, often so bad the show is unwatchable.
> 
> ...





Dood said:


> I am really starting to worry about the quality of the HD DVR's.
> 
> First my 722 went out. It was 2.5 years old so I can accept this, even though it had a ton of shows on it that were lost.
> 
> ...





Dood said:


> I received 2 of the 3 replacement receivers today and both of them looked absolutely terrible. Scratched up and worn out looking. I have a $13,000 home theater set up and they send me crap that looks like it fell off the back of a truck.
> 
> WTF is going on with Dish Network anymore?
> 
> ...


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Dood is welcome to have his opinions, even if they change day to day (or thread to thread). I hope he is able to find a service provider that meets or exceeds his expectations. Obviously neither Dish nor DirecTV do. Time to move on to cable, fiber, ota, or whatever, as it is obvious direct broadcast satellite (either major provider) is not going to be acceptable.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Really? You sure???


:lol::lol::lol: Good work Sigma.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sigma:

Stop inserting facts into the troll fest! You're ruining the façade! :nono2:
:lol:

I'd sure be fine with this thread being lowered 6 feet in.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> Really? You sure???


Originally Posted by Dood 
I just had 2 VIP612 receivers installed in two secondary bedrooms. I have noticed that both are painfully slow in changing channels. It seems to take about 4 or 5 seconds.

Is this normal? Is there a fix?

Thanks

Quote:
Originally Posted by Dood 
A couple things are happening. The receiver is 2.5 years old.

1. Sometimes its recordings are pixilated, often so bad the show is unwatchable.

2. Sometimes it will record the shows where the picture looks to be in slow motion but the sound is fine.

3. The skip feature rarely works. If it does skip back, it will automatically catch up to live mode.

I am thinking the hard drive is shot. Any one have any suggestions before I call a CSR?

Quote:
Originally Posted by Dood 
I am really starting to worry about the quality of the HD DVR's.

First my 722 went out. It was 2.5 years old so I can accept this, even though it had a ton of shows on it that were lost.

Today I received my replacement 722. Just as I finished getting it up and running, my wife tells me the 622 in our bedroom is acting up. After a call to a CSR, it was determined that this DVR was bad. Since it was less than 6 months old, I was not happy.

Well guess what. I went into our guestroom to check on that 622 and sure as hell it is not working correctly either.

3 bad DVR's in less than a week? I left DirecTv because their DVR's were trash, it looks like Dish Network is following suit.

Quote:
Originally Posted by Dood 
I received 2 of the 3 replacement receivers today and both of them looked absolutely terrible. Scratched up and worn out looking. I have a $13,000 home theater set up and they send me crap that looks like it fell off the back of a truck.

WTF is going on with Dish Network anymore?

I called them up and they said they were refurbished to their standards, and that case nicks and imperfections were not indicative of the unit ability.

Is there any company that gives a crap about their business model anymore?

*I'm Nominating this Post as the Best Post of the Day!!! *:lol:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok, I don't think this thread is going anywhere so it's done.

We need to do a better job of being civil to each other.

Mike


----------

